# Lost mi piston2 want new1 under 1.5k



## gangar123 (Nov 20, 2015)

M looking for new iem....lost my mi piston2... Was so happy with the performance of mi piston2 bass sound everything is damm awsm...now i want 1 step ahead of mi piston2....heard lot more about piston v3 also sony xb30, soundmagic es18s, cowon em1, sennheiser cx series, tekfusion twinforce
Basically wat i need is high volume + good base with it(which was provided to Me by mi pistonv2) also one step ahead of mi pistonv2...m using xperia z... Where the sound output is not up to mark... So i want best earphones to utilise all the output of ny phone 
Expecting suggestions soon ty...

- - - Updated - - -

No reply yet......plz suggest asap


----------



## Mizanurification (Nov 20, 2015)

I wouldve suggested Piston 3 but they are out of stock like always. 
Get Sony XB30 for bass.

You can also check out KZ ED8 but they are heavy and not comfortable for long usage.


----------



## gangar123 (Nov 21, 2015)

I heard tht mi piston v2 are better than v3...wat i told i want one step ahead of mi piston v2...also sony xb30 is on older side


----------



## rachitrt23 (Nov 21, 2015)

U can go for brainwavz delta. Sound quality is on par with piston 2 (i own both) and the volume level seems to be higher as well. But build quality of piston 2 is way better


----------



## gangar123 (Nov 22, 2015)

Plz suggest more pair of earphones...m so much confused...my piston2 was the best suggestion u ppl gave last time now simply i want one step ahead of mi piston v2 with good base and trable

i got so many good reviews about piston v3....so piston v3 vs delta vs Tekfusion Twinwoofers vs  Sennheiser CX 180 2....please suggest 1 asap m going buy soon...ty


----------



## gangar123 (Nov 26, 2015)

no replys ....really this site is waste of time....u guys go to hell ......


----------



## v.Na5h (Nov 26, 2015)

gangar123 said:


> no replys ....really this site is waste of time....u guys go to hell ......


Lol that escalated quickly.. 

. Dude this is not customer support


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 26, 2015)

lol this guys


----------



## gangar123 (Nov 26, 2015)

waited for so long still no answer to any query ...u guys are professional thts why i asked here ....earlier u ppl suggested mi piston2 was so awsm earphones .....but this tym i wasted my time ......


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 26, 2015)

aree bro ...maybe the more knowledgable sound guys are busy somewhere...dont get soo frustated.

I have used only 2 soundmagic ES18 and sony XB30 ...but XB30 is only for Bass lovers like me ..and not a popular choice.


----------



## mitraark (Nov 27, 2015)

I have owned the Piston 2 ( Still do, but the wire around the jack is damaged, sound doesn't come without adjusting the wire )
Currently use Sony XB30. When my friends ask for suggestion I tell them to buy CX275. Have experienced Cowon EM1.

My personal opinion about all .

Piston 2: Initial experience was, bad. The thing looks fake with those golden cloth covered wire and shady badly finiished earpiece and volume control. Sound has a bit noise. But the bass, is not high, but really punchy, it's like they're beating the dhol right in front of you. Ideal for listening to hindi / bangla / any indian party song. I miss them a lot 

XB30: One of the most well built IEMs if not the best in it''s price range ( and quite above it too ) The flattened wires are such a big advantage you won'trealise this until you use it and then go back to thin wires which get entangled on it own out of nowhere  Sound quality is top notch, and the bass, as the name suggest, is Xtra. Which is exactly it's problem.. the artificially increased bass, which is a bit dull actually, tends to drown every other sound many a time. Most won't care but I'm more of a treble guy.

CX275: Best sound quality in this price range ( Rs 1299 at Amazon Lightning Deals) But the bass is almost non existant Still, a great choice.

Cowon EM1: good sound quality, flat wires, really cheap, not bad at all, but may seem a downgrade if you're used to better IEMs.

Since you want bass you may get the XB30, but if possible search for Piston 2 you might get it cheap now.


----------



## gangar123 (Nov 27, 2015)

thnx for advice....u said go for mi pistion 2 again...bt i dont want tht earphones again...it was so good ik ...bt i need change...wat about mi piston 3 or spending extra 600rs on brainwavz delta or xb30......i personally like the mi piston 3 more any bad review abt mip3 ?? or spending extra 600 on delta or xb30 is worth it ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 29, 2015)

I bought the delta recently because of warranty concerns with Xiaomi. Impressed by the overall build quality, great noise isolation with comfy tips and sound quality, even before burn in, is better than the ES18.


----------



## Minion (Nov 29, 2015)

^How much they cost you?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 30, 2015)

Minion said:


> ^How much they cost you?


1k only. Brainwavz India's Diwali promotion.


----------



## gangar123 (Dec 3, 2015)

Brought mi piston3.....only one word simply awsm....packaging same as piston2....yes the design of v3 is better than v2...(personally i like v3 design)...very comfortable...so happy with1st look
Now sound
Without burn in....the sound is really (mark my word) is awsm...yes its bit bassy louder and overall good sound over pistonv2....yes its a good upgrade over v2 and spending extra 200rs on v3 over v2 is totally worth it..
Best earphones used so far....
Mi piston3 really highly recommend
Thnx thinkdigit for recommendation...


----------

